# Overdrive working better than ATi tool?



## Cheesevillage (Oct 25, 2004)

My overdrive overclocks my radeon 9600xt to 526...and after a couple minutes with ati tool,my core had only attained 513(with is less than my last attempt,which broght 525!)!Am i doing sumthing wrong?Should i leave find max core on for a long time? thx dudes


----------

